# Some recent artwork.



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a very unique style with an 1890's feel to it. I especially like the Rotweiler. Great work!


----------



## arold10 (May 28, 2011)

Those paintings look very nice especially the birds.


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

.....Thanks!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

So pretty! Where do you get your inspiration from? Are they based on photos or do you just create them from your imagination? My favorite is the spaniels on the ladies' laps.


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much! I guess my inspiration is out of my head and also a love for the vintage eras!
I do use a few photos for shading reference and outfits etc.


----------



## eder alan (Jul 28, 2011)

oh how pretty. very nive. i love watercolor. my mom would absolutely love your paintings


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

